# IM Official FAQ



## Witchblade (May 15, 2007)

Let's make this IM's official FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions). The purpose is to answer as much basic questions as possible in absolute answers. This generally means all the material in this thread has to be approved by the mods. If you find information you do not agree with, let us know!

This is a community effort. Feel free to add questions and/or answers. Therefore this thread is never finished! If enough information has been covered, I think we should make this a sticky.

*Programs*
_Q: I'm hearing a lot of stuff about this 5x5 program. What is it and where can I find it?_
A: The 5x5 program is a very popular program designed by Bill Starr and Glenn Pendlay. Novice lifters shouldn't try it, because it's too demanding. There are 2 'official' versions of the program, one for intermediate and one for advanced lifters. You can find all the information you need here.



*Exercises*
_Q: Where can I found a list of exercises listed per bodypart?_
A: Here. Note that you should train movements, not bodyparts, as laid out in the stickies.





*Stickies*
_Q: I'm new here and people suggest I look into the stickies. What are they and what information do they cover?_
A: The stickies are simply threads that have been 'stickied' on the first page, because they are so helpful and a lot of people are looking for the basic information. If you're new to this site, you should read the stickies.

The stickies cover the following topics:
- P/RR/S. A solid program designed by Eric Broser. That thread is for the basics. This thread is for the advanced techniques.
- Warming up. Warming up before a workout is essential. Everyone should read Cowpimp's thread about warm-ups. Related to warming up is flexibility.
- Training in general. Read this and this first and then read this to get you moving in the right direction when it comes to designing your own program.

*Injury prevention*
_Q: Is the smith machine a good machine?_
A: Unless you know exactly what you're doing, machines in general are a very bad option. The smith machine is no exception. Generally, you should stick to free weights as much as possible. Cables and such are a secondary option and machines and other fixed movement patterns shouldn't be used at all, if you don't know exactly what you're doing.
Pattern overload 1; Pattern overload 2

_Q: How do I find out if my shoulders are internally rotated?_
A: All about internally rotated humeri.

_Q: What is an anterior pelvic tilt?_
A: All about the anterior pelvic tilt.


*Core work*
_Q: What is your core?_
A: The core is an unofficial term used to describe the muscles in your mid-section that stabilize the body during exercise. Heavy compound exercises like squats, deadlifts and overhead presses work the core. You can also train your core with isolation movements like planks (core stability), crunches (core strength), russian twists (rotational strength) and glute bridges. Depending on who you ask, the core consists of your glutes, your obliques, your abs and your lower back.
Core training (I wouldn't follow the program); Compound core training.

_Q: I want to get sixpack abs. How do I do it?_
Abs are all about diet. Ab training is severely overrated. You don't need to train your abs directly that much. One exercise in a fullbody split should be enough (see stickies). The simple truth is that you need to get your bodyfatpercentage down to ~10% to see your abs, no matter how many sit-ups you can do. At 6% bodyfat, even skinny persons tend to have visible abs.









WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## Witchblade (May 15, 2007)

Post reserved.

Suggestions, questions/answers, etc all welcome and very much appreciated!


----------



## SamEaston (May 15, 2007)

This thread is such a great idea  

What about some basic supplement information - maybe even specific recommendations for newbies, hardcore lifters, ectomorphs, endomorphs, females, etc...


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

In relation to the core part of the FAQ - 

I wonder who came up with the term "core". Is it even an legitiment anatomical term used in text? Or is it just some word for trainers to use to easily describe the midsection?

Reason being, there may be some variation between different pepole in determining what the actually physiology demonstrated by a core muscle needs to be and/or what is actually included. 

For instance - I would include the thoracis and lumborum muscles in the "core". However, they go all the way up to the upper back originating from the lower, but they work to stabilize nearly the entire spine. Not the traditional muscles thought of as "core", atleast my my experience.


----------



## Witchblade (May 15, 2007)

Yeah they are various terminologies for the 'core'. I'll note that down. Mike Robertson gives a pretty good list I think. I just chose the term I see around most. _Edited._


----------



## KentDog (May 15, 2007)

Great idea. Links can also be made to past threads as references for certain questions. One question I can think of that seems to come up a lot is "How to get a six pack."


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

How do i put on mass?

What split should i use?

What is the best supplement?

Best idea for thread ive heard in a long time. Bravo


----------



## Witchblade (May 16, 2007)

Err I was afraid this would happen. I can't edit my posts anymore. I guess this thread will be the drawing board for the 'official' thread then. So all updates and modified Q/As will be posted in a new thread and when there is enough material I'll put everything in a new thread. 

*Exercises*
_Q: How do I target the inner portion of my chest? And how do I get a good peak on my biceps?_
A: Technically speaking, there is no inner portion of your chest. The chest consists of the sternal and the clavicular part of your chest. There is no clear answer as to whether you can isolate/emphasize a part of a muscle yet, but most trainers believe this is not possible. This means incline presses and decline presses give your chest the same shape. Same for hammer curls and concentration curls for the biceps.
'You can't isolate parts of a muscle'.

*Programs*
_Q: What's the best program? How do I get big fast?_
A: There is none. There are good and bad programs, but there is no best. The best you can do is periodize your programs and switch programs once every X weeks. That way you're less prone to overtrain and you provide your body with more variation and variation is key to weighttraining. 
What your body needs for hyperthrophy (muscle growth):
- Progressive resistance. There are many ways to progress, the most simple being more weight. You can up the density, doing more work in less time. You could progress with volume and intensity, etc.
- A caloric surplus. If you're not eating enough, you're not growing! Lots of trainees are undertraining. 

*General training*
_Q: My goals are leaning out and gaining some muscle. How do I do it?_
A: You can't do both at the same time, generally. A super clean diet and a very balanced program could make it happen though, especially if you're a novice lifter. But for the average trainee, you need to be in a caloric surplus to gain weight or a caloric deficit to lose weight. You can't do both at the same time.

_Q: How do I get a good pump in my arms? I also want a good burn to stimulate muscle growth._
A: Neither the pump nor the burn means you're having a sucessfull workout. They're so called bodybuilding myths. 
Pump & Burn


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 16, 2007)

I would also add that this thread should be allowed to be edited by Witchblade to allow him the creative latitude required to do this job.

Hats off to you for the effort Witchblade.  This will not be an easy task ...


----------



## Witchblade (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

*Programs*
_Q: What split should I use?_
A: This depends on your goals, training experience and preference. Novice lifters should begin with a fullbody program. Advanced lifters are better off rotating programs. You should try out many different splits and total body programs to ensure you're getting enough variation. 
The top 3 splits this forum preferes (in no particular order): Total body 3x a week, Upper/lower 2x a week (4 sessions), Push/pull/legs 1x or 1.3x a week (3 or 4 sessions).
Analysis: TBT vs Splits


----------



## Gazhole (May 17, 2007)

How do i know if im overtraining?


----------



## Witchblade (May 27, 2007)

*Exercises*
_Q: Should I put deadlifts on back or leg day?_
A: Most people on this site aren't fond of splits, but anyway deadlifts are a lower body exercise. The movement that occurs during deadlifts is hip extension. The glutes and the hamstrings contract, the back just stabilizes the weight.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/78183-deadlifts-back-day-leg-day.html#post1593513

_Q: Is squatting below parallel dangerous?_
A: No, it isn't. You should always squat as low as you can with good form(!). Try working on flexibility and form if you can't go to or past parallel.
Squat Analysis

_Q: My wrists hurt when I curl. How can I fix this?_
First of, never do an exercise if it hurts! If you're using a straight bar, try the EZ-bar or dumbells. Don't use machines, they only aggrevate the problem. Dumbells are just as good, if not better, for curls, so don't worry about 'not stimulating the biceps enough'. Anyway, curls are just an isolation movement. You can do without them.

I'm still searching for definitive answers to the following questions.
_1. Should I do fasted cardio?
2. What's the difference between running inside and running outside?
3. What's the difference between using dumbells and using barbells?
4. How do I know if I'm overtraining?_
I know the general answer, but I need a good list that contains all the arguments. I can only find scattered pieces of information. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm also looking for more FAQs, so feel free to post! And don't shy away from correcting me.


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

Find P Funks reasoning for not running in a fasted state. Convinces the hell out of me.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Find P Funks reasoning for not running in a fasted state. Convinces the hell out of me.



Here ya go:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/75105-metabolism-kick-start-question.html


----------



## Witchblade (May 28, 2007)

Thanks.

*Programs*
_Q: Should I do fasted cardio?_
Fasted cardio is unnecessary. Just do your cardio and watch your diet, if you want to lose fat. If you've eaten before cardio, you have more energy to use => more cals burned => greater caloric deficit.
Fasted cardio
_But fasted cardio burns fat while normal cardio burns glycogen, right?_
No, the amount of fat burned by the cardio itself is negligible. 
Cardio fat burning myth


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

There isnt a better explination imo!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 1, 2007)

*Exercises*
_Q: Running hurts my shins. How do I prevent the pain?_
A: You might have shin splints. If so, you should
- keep your shins warm while exercising
- ice massage your shins, especially after each workout
- take some time off from running or at least find a softer surface to run on
- buy running shoes that support your feet better
Shin Splints


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 1, 2007)

It is beneficial to also note Stress fracture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Exercises*
> _Q: Running hurts my shins. How do I prevent the pain?_
> A: You might have shin splints. If so, you should
> - keep your shins warm while exercising
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 1, 2007)

This is some outstanding stuff.  It's already becoming the best collection of knowledge yet on IM.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 6, 2007)

*General training*
_Q: What is the correlation between strength and hyperthrophy?_
A: Generally, when lifting for hyperthrophy (and you're in a caloric surplus) you could say that getting stronger means getting bigger. The most common method of progressive overload is still putting more weight on the bar. The correlation is a bit more complex though, as you can get stronger without getting bigger by neural adaption.
The correlation in depth


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with everything except the Smith exert.

But, since you put a mild disclaimer in their about "knowing what your doing", It cool.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> I agree with everything except the Smith exert.
> 
> But, since you put a mild disclaimer in their about "knowing what your doing", It cool.


I actually put that in because I figured that's what you and duncandonuts would have wanted.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 6, 2007)

Perfecto!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

"What is DOMS?"

Trying to search up the explanation. Im sure P-Funk has explained it in detail in the past.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 7, 2007)

Should I add '_Q: What's all that stuff about muscle fibers?_'?

To do list:
What's DOMS?
What's the difference between running outdoors and running on a treadmill?
When should I bulk and when should I cut?
*those listed above in a post of mine some posts back*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2007)

here are posts on what DOMs is and how it 'possibly' happens.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/70493-chest-never-sore.html


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2007)

I think a nice long excerpt on regeneration/recovery strategies would be good as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> here are posts on what DOMs is and how it 'possibly' happens.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/70493-chest-never-sore.html



Thats the one


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 7, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I think a nice long excerpt on regeneration/recovery strategies would be good as well.


Yep.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 15, 2007)

*Program*
_Q: If I push more than I pull, I can get shoulder problems. What if I pull more than I push?_
Then you're probably doing a good job. A little more pulling will only benefit you. (Don't make it an excess though, a 10:1 ratio of pullush won't help you.)
Pull/Push

I'm pretty short on time at the moment so I'll update all the other questions in, say, a few weeks.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Last entry is clutch!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

*Injury prevention*
_Q: Is the smith machine a good machine?_
A: Unless you know exactly what you're doing, machines in general are a very bad option. The smith machine is no exception. Generally, you should stick to free weights as much as possible. Cables and such are a secondary option and machines and other fixed movement patterns shouldn't be used at all, if you don't know exactly what you're doing.
Pattern overload 1; Pattern overload 2; Cowpimp on free weights vs machines

*Added a link to a thread where cp exlains the benefits of free weights.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2007)

*Programs*
_Q: Will cardio reduce my mass gains? Also, will it lead to overtraining?_
A: Generally, no. If you're still in a caloric surplus, cardio won't reduce mass gains. In fact it's a good idea to do some cardio (2-3 days of 20-30mins cardio for example) weekly to stay healthy and conditioned. Beware of training for over an hour without consuming any calories though, as your body will turn catabolic after a while (45mins-1h and 15mins). 
Low intensity cardio won't likely be a cause of overtraining, but high intensity interval training might contribute to it. However, HIIT is a great way to condition yourself and burn lots of calories in very little time.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

*General*
_Q: No gym for home, work out floor with 30, but is it for 20 like 30 lb when you no lift it to be for men, for 30 lbs instead? or half is 10 for 20 pounds?_
A: No one knows.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## britlifter (Jun 27, 2007)

Have a question regarding volume for various goals. Obviously the about of work sets per bodypart per session varys between individuals with many factors to consider but would you agree that these suggested set ranges are around the "sweet area" for many lifters.

*Strength*, lower volume 2-6 sets per bodypart

*Strength/hypertrpohy* 3-9 sets per bodypart

*Higher volume hypertrophy* 6-16 sets per bodypart

*High volume* 20 sets plus per bodypart


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

That is totally dependent on intensity, reps, etc.

For example, I could do 8 sets of squats, but I'd only do 2 reps. That's just 16 reps total. 

Have you read all the stickies and some of the FAQ yet?


----------



## britlifter (Jun 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That is totally dependent on intensity, reps, etc.
> 
> For example, I could do 8 sets of squats, but I'd only do 2 reps. That's just 16 reps total.
> 
> Have you read all the stickies and some of the FAQ yet?



yer i have read alot, and as in ur example I appreciate there are many factors to consider. I merly meant in general as a rough guide line, when training for strength it seem set/reps are kept lower but when training for more hypertrophy that lighter % of 1 rep max is used with higher volume of set/reps

eg PRILEPIN'S TABLE

Percent..............Reps per Set........Optimal...........Total Range

70 and below .............3-6 ................24 .................18-30
70-80 .......................3-6 ................18 .................12-24
80-89 .......................2-4 ................15 .................10-20
90+ ..........................1-2 .................7 ..................4-10


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are some gems, Witchblade! 



_ Q. What music do you listen to while you workout?_
A. I don't. I'm deaf.  Thanks a fucking lot for bringing it up.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _ Q. What music do you listen to while you workout?_


That certainly is an FAQ though.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That certainly is an FAQ though.



I don't read the FAQs.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those are some gems, Witchblade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hey now, I asked that question here before. I want some credit for that one too!  

How about adding my Strange Questions thread to the FAQ. I think it could benefit some (namely me).


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

Hm I don't know about that one. First time I heard someone ask that. I could do a Q about unilateral vs bilateral work though if you want to.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

*Exercises*
_Q: What's the difference between unilateral and bilateral exercises?_
A: Bilateral movements are done with both limbs (squats, bench press, bentover row, etc.). Unilateral movements are done with a single limb (dumbell press, dumbell curls, lunges, etc.). You should incorporate both types of movements in your programs: mix things up. Generally the sum of the weight of the dumbells is higher than the weight of the barbell. This is called the bilateral deficit.
Unilateral training pros
- Balance. Both limbs should be equally powerful. Always train the weakest limb first. Your body always uses the most powerful tools for the job so the strongest limb tends to take control in bilateral exercises.
- Stabilizers. Unilateral training recruits more stabilizer muscles. Strong stabilizers and neutralizers help to prevent injuries.
Bilateral training pros
- Ease of use. Unilateral movements require much more coordination and neural efficiency to perform, which makes the learning curve longer. 
Unilateral leg training; Unilateral leg training 2; Bilateral deficit; Dumbell training

*General*
_Q: My left biceps is bigger than my right. How can I fix this?_
A: As noted in the FAQ about unilateral training, you should incorporate unilateral movements in your program to balance your limbs. However, this only refers to the strength of the limbs, not the size. If your right biceps is as strong as your left, there is nothing to worry about. Asymmestry is perfectly normal. In fact, this is a common issue because theoretically right-handed people tend to have better neural efficiency in their right arms so the body puts on extra size on the left arm to compensate. That's just one theory though, don't sweat it if your left side is smaller.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 10, 2007)

Allow me to further clarify and edit.

*Program*
_Q: I want to get sixpack abs. How do I do it?_
Oke, Everyone wants to know about the abdominals. Before you'll be able able to learn anything about getting a sixpack, forget everything the media taught you. Ab-blasters, Sixpack-belts, Thermo-belts, whatever, it's UTTER CRAP. Abs are all about diet. "Abs are made in the kitchen." To get a sixpack you simply have to get to below ~10% bodyfat. Ab training is severely overrated. You don't need to train your abs directly that much. Abs are just like any other muscle. They need to recover. 
In fact, your abs have a very limited growth potential!

Ab training myths dispelled
- You don't need to use high reps to train your abs. Stick to 3-15 reps most of the time. 
- Actually, you shouldn't think about training your abs at all! Think about training your core. Since the primary function of the core is to _prevent_ movement of your midsection during movement of the rest of the body, you should be working on isometric training most of the time instead of isotonic movement (concentric/eccentric). Plank variations, birddogs, ab rollouts, dragonflies, etc. are all very good exercises to build core stability. 
- You don't need to train your abs every day. Do you train your biceps everyday...? Ok, if you answered yes to that question, hit yourself with a in the head with a plate. Several times. Now read all the stickies on this site again. Twice.
- Sit-ups and crunches should not be the staple of your core training routine. Sit-ups can actually harm the lower back, if your hip flexors are overly tight (see my post about the anterior tilt) and crunches get too easy very quickly. Move up to harder movements like reverse crunches and leg raises instead of doing 20 crunches.
- There are no 'lower abs'. Your abdominals are one muscle. Just train your entire core and stop worrying about non-existing crap like lower abs.
- Don't go overboard on training rotational strength. Your core's job is mostly to prevent rotation, not to cause it.

Summary
Stop worrying about your abs. Work on getting your diet clean and focus on the overall program. You can do some core training - _core_, not _ab_ - after your big compound movements (which involve the core anyway), if you have more time left.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2007)

Finally, ive been trying to remember the opposite word to "isometric" for a week now, i love this FAQ. ISOTONIC.

Maybe we should make a Wiki for this at some point? IMWiki


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Allow me to further clarify and edit.
> 
> *Program*
> _Q: I want to get sixpack abs. How do I do it?_
> ...



Well said. This is why I can't stand the idea of spending an entire day doing core work, it just seems like a waste of time. I aim for 2 or 3 exercises each time, and only on certain days (usually the less intense days).


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

*Exercises*
_Q: Which is better, sumo or conventional deadlifting?_
A: Neither is necessarily better. They're just different. Sumostyle DLing places less stress on the back, but more on the hips. Secondly, the ROM is shorter. The biggest difference may be that you mainly use your adductors (depending on stance width) during sumos instead of your posterior chain as with conventionals. So which exercise is better depends on you and the rest of your program.

*General*
_Q: I've hit a plateau and I think I'm overtraining. How can I tell?_
A: There is no definite way to tell, but there are some common symptoms. A lot of people actually mean over_reaching_ when they're talking about overtraining. Overreaching occurs before overtraining and is way less harmful. Soon as you hit a plateau, you're overreaching (and you may be overtraining). It means the fatigue has accumulated to a level where it overshadows the acquired fitness (see the dual factor theory). The body needs some rest, like a deloading week or a full off so the fatigue can dissipate. After a certain period of overreaching, you can enter a state of overtraining. 

Symptoms of overtraining in no particular order:
- Feeling lethargic
- Decline or plateau in performance (very common)
- Lack of motivation to work out (very common)
- Insomnia
- Decreased appetite
- Recurring illness
- Persistant muscle/joint soreness
Overtraining I; Overtraining II


----------



## Delusional (Aug 29, 2007)

yea i really think that once bunched up into one sticky of questions, instead of being divided into seperate posts some-what (which is fine for now, cause this is just starting) this will be really really amazing, and informative to everyone. looking great so far, so cant wait to see how much bigger it becomes. the more questions, the better. lovin the answers and links given to. the answers are straight to the point and pretty simple, and if the person wants to know more then the links are awesome for them to read further.
good job WB


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man. I'll try to update regularely.


----------



## Delusional (Aug 30, 2007)

When in my bulking phase should i use water or milk with my PWO?
When in my cutting phase should i use water or milk with my..just regular protein shake?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2007)

britlifter said:


> yer i have read alot, and as in ur example I appreciate there are many factors to consider. I merly meant in general as a rough guide line, when training for strength it seem set/reps are kept lower but when training for more hypertrophy that lighter % of 1 rep max is used with higher volume of set/reps
> 
> eg PRILEPIN'S TABLE
> 
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 30, 2007)

Is switching up my routine from heavy weight and low reps to light weight and high reps to "shock" my muscles necessary to see continued growth? Or is simply adding progressive overload to my heavy weights enough to trigger continued growth?


----------



## Delusional (Sep 5, 2007)

bump - what happened? this was going well


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 30, 2007)

Bump. Must remind myself to update this.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

*General*
_Q: What is grip strength and should I train it? _
Grip strength in general is basically forearm and hand strength. Read this, if you're completely new to training your grip and forearms. If you're just training for aesthetics, you could benefit from forearm training, but you won't have to incorporate a lot into your program. You could compare it to prehab and core exercises. Certain athletes, strongman, powerlifters and general fitness trainees benefit a great deal from grip strength.
For intermediates+, read this.
For grip strength myths, advanced methods and exercises, see:
Grip strength 101; Site dedicated to grip strength; Grip strength forum.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 14, 2008)

Can I get big and strong just by listening to a frustrated wannabe (without any experience at all) that spends all his life sitting at his computer? Has anybody followed his routine (How to Exercise While Sitting at Your Computer - wikiHow) and seen good results?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 14, 2008)

If you had any knowledge about ergonomics and proper posture, you'd know you just provided a pretty good link. Sitting posture is very important for people that have desk job.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 14, 2008)

keep going witchblade. this thread is brilliant. its a great value to even the experienced IM members


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree Witch, this is awesome.  
how about some general supplement information?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2008)

we have 300 articles on IronMagazine.com covering training, diet/nutrition and supplements.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Can I get big and strong just by listening to a frustrated wannabe (without any experience at all) that spends all his life sitting at his computer? Has anybody followed his routine (How to Exercise While Sitting at Your Computer - wikiHow) and seen good results?



Who is the person you are referring to? The article has many authors. Also Witch is right, the article list some very good information for people who's jobs require them to sit at a computer.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 19, 2008)

I was referring to that _bitch_. He doesn't have any real knowledge to give any advice


----------



## Minhkey (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a certain brand of protein shake and how often I should drink it, and if I should eat any foods or put anything additional in it? I'm trying to get bigger, but look more ripped. I don't want to get extremely bulky. How many grams of protein per serving is there in a good protein shake. I heard whey is the best.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 7, 2008)

That's more of a question for the nutrition forum, but I'll get you started. You want a fast-absorbing type of whey pre, peri and/or post (before, during, after) work-out and maybe for breakfast. A common dosage is the same amount of protein you consume each meal, between 20-40g. Just put the whey with the other ingredients in a shaker or a blender and chop it all up. All ingredients should be fast-absorbing.

For the rest of the day casein is a better choice of protein, but you don't really need any other shakes. Whole foods still rule.


----------



## Minhkey (Feb 7, 2008)

K thanks


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 8, 2008)

wow impressive what a wonderful compendium of knowledge what about using wieght vests and like ankle wieghts during cardio to trick your body into thinking you way more than you do? you burn more calories the more you wiegh any thoughts witchblade?


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 8, 2008)

one more question i have been drinking about a gallon of water a day some times more just depends how much is enough and how much water is to much?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2008)

Ankle weights and weighted vests are very useful ways to add weight to certain exercises (push-ups, glute-hams, hip abduction), but I would never use them for running. You will only mess up your biomechanics and teach your body to use flawed motor patterns. To build strength you need to sprint and squat. Unilateral lower body exercises are a great way to make you faster. The amount of calories you burn is mostly a result of how intense your session is and what kind of training you are doing. 

You should ask the water question in the nutrition forum, but I'll answer it here. A gallon per day should suffice, but it depends on a lot of factors. It's hard to drink too much water, but I'd say 1.5 gallon is too much for most people. On intensive training days, an extra 0.5-1 gallon of water is beneficial.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry it was more a question to see if you wanted to add it here my bad. you could add the calculation for bmi thats all i can think of for suggestions sorry bout the previous one bieng unclear


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to have to find a way to categorize all this and get off my lazy ass and update more frequently.

*Programs*
_Q: Which is better, HIIT or steady state cardio?_
A: Neither is better. They are different. Steady state cardio used to be the preferred choice of cardio, but HIIT is being hyped up a lot lately, because of a study that showed HIIT was better for fat loss. This is false. Fat loss will most importantly depend on your caloric deficit. Let's sum up the characteristics of both exercise forms:

HIIT
- you can have a great workout in 10min.
- you don't risk burning muscle for energy
- your body won't adapt to endurance workouts (ie. more slow-twitch muscle fibers)
- you can add muscle and strength (your body adapts to short high intensity work)

Steady state cardio
- it takes longer to burn the same amount of calories, but you have the potential of burning more calories
- it's great for your cardiorespiratory health
- it's not nearly as stressful on the central nervous system (CNS) as HIIT

So steady state cardio has the potential of negatively affecting your body's adaptions to high intensity training. For bodybuilders, powerlifters and other strength based exercisers this is very bad. However, you won't burn muscle or cause heavy adaptions if you limit steady state exercise to a few times a week (about 2-3) and limit the duration of exercise (to less than ~30mins). You don't have to be paranoid about this.

An often overlooked disadvantage of HIIT is the resulting stress on the CNS.  HIIT is about equally stressful as weight training of similar intensity and duration so you manage fatigue accordingly.

The verdict? Athletes and performance orientated gym rats should pick a type of cardio that resembles their sport's needs. American football players should incorporate short and intense sprints, while marathon runners should... well, run marathons. Cardiorespiratory training is just as specific as power training. 
If you're cutting, HIIT will greatly benefit you, but you need to manage fatigue properly (even moreso than while bulking). Steady state cardio 2-3 times a week for 20-30mins is a less stressful way of burning extra calories, but it's more time consuming and you shouldn't overdo it.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

Good concise definitions there man


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Good post.

You can credit me later Witch


----------



## tallcall (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, great post Witchblade!



goob said:


> Good post.
> 
> You can credit me later Witch



Aww....but Goob, I wanted to *"credit"* you now - Oh wait, that's a different thread...................


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks. 



Witchblade said:


> I'm going to have to find a way to categorize all this and get off my lazy ass and update more frequently.
> 
> *Programs*
> _Q: Which is better, HIIT or steady state cardio?_
> ...


Added P.S.


----------

